# Who is your favorite ???



## 3ToesTonyismydog (Dec 27, 2009)

What is your favorite breed of Shepherd? I came across this site awhile back then came in contact with a Shiloh. It was a beautiful dog and while Tony was a puppy, the Shiloh would play with him ,but after a few months this dog turned into a big chicken and would not play with Tony anymore. Any way here is a link to all the different breeds of Shepherds. Who is your fav. ??

Breed Types & Related Families


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

they are all the same "breed", you may be talking variety, as in german working lines, german show lines, am lines, east german, czech,,that kind of thing.

I like all german shepherds, but I tend to gravitate towards the east working lines and czech dogs)


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

West German Showlines for me.


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

LOVE "MOST" ALL OF THEM!!!
GSL & DDR....favorites!


----------



## RebelMoonGSDs (Oct 1, 2009)

I love all GSDs in one form or another, just because they're animals, and more specifically, just because they're dogs! 

However, I tend to like the DDR/Czech working line dogs, leaning more towards the Czech dogs for a reason I have yet to define!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I like the Czech, East, DDR, the darker the better, IMO! I do like a blocky male head, but prefer it not to be in the body, more agile type is better~
I also like the showline, Kirschental look, too. 
And long coat is just fine, in all!
Sable is my favorite color and a black Sable is the most beautiful. Puck v Grafental :wub:


----------



## 3ToesTonyismydog (Dec 27, 2009)

JakodaCD OA said:


> they are all the same "breed", you may be talking variety, as in german working lines, german show lines, am lines, east german, czech,,that kind of thing.
> 
> I like all german shepherds, but I tend to gravitate towards the east working lines and czech dogs)


I guess the "correct" wording would have been "type of shepherd".:help:


----------



## ShepherdsField (Jan 30, 2010)

Love them all, actually. I do think the Czech lines are gorgeous.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

i have favorite dogs from all lines. and i own dogs from two different lines and they're equally as great, just in different ways. i've said before that i don't care what line a dog is from, just put a coat on it and i'm good... tilden [my lhgsd] has converted me!!

i do however like the overall structure of eastern working lines.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

West German showlines for me.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

West German Showline or American Showline.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Working line, I prefer West German - though I have owned a WGSL in the past. He was great, (wasn't started in SchH until he was 6, because he was older when we adopted him) but he was bred by someone who was very active in SchH (and also bred working line dogs), so he had very good drive, athleticism, and aptitude for the sport. 
______________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i like all German Shepherds. i don't consider the mixed 
breeding to make a German Shepherd type dog a
German Shepherd, it's a mix.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

I've always owned American style GSDs, however, I love the breed and won't exclude any style - I love 'em all.


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

West german showlines. I love their heads and vibrant pigment.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

My favorite is sound asleep in the recliner. She's part tank, energizer bunny, otter and clown.

I like the appearance of the czech and DDR lines best.


----------



## VaBeachFamily (Apr 12, 2005)

What exactly does DDR mean? ( don't mean to sound dumb)

I think i prefer German also...


----------



## RubyTuesday (Jan 20, 2008)

DDR=Deutsche Demokratische Republik=East Germany

The DDR was a closed society. Consequently, their GS were of a distinct type which was largely unaffected by outside (Western) influences. They were unscathed by the demands of fashion, ie the showring.

From the types shown in the OP link I prefer the 'old American showline'. Sam & Djibouti are from over sized companion lines well suited to service, therapy, guide & SAR work. Both are stock coats & B&T. LSC & sables are my coat & color favorites, but those aren't terribly important to me.


----------



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

onyx'girl said:


> I like the Czech, East, DDR, the darker the better, IMO! I do like a blocky male head, but prefer it not to be in the body, more agile type is better~
> I also like the showline, Kirschental look, too.
> And long coat is just fine, in all!
> Sable is my favorite color and a black Sable is the most beautiful. Puck v Grafental :wub:


Kirschental.....:wub:
But I may be biased there!:smirk:
I have to say that there is an Am showline male in my house who is stealing my heart!


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

DDR or West German workinglines here.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

I've had American SL, West German SL and working line. Loved all of them. It you said you can only have one... it would a working line dog because of the genetic qualities I have more consistently found there. Great companions and partners in fun!


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

I like the German show lines and German working lines. I like all of them pretty much, but not too fond of whites.


----------



## czech gsd (Feb 26, 2010)

Czech, Dark and black sables(the darker the better)


----------



## JOSHUA SAMPSON (Feb 21, 2010)

i LIKE THE German Shepherd Dog, Long Haired (Alt Deutsche Schaferhund, "Old German Shepherd Dog"). That's what both of my dogs are. I cant wait for puppies.


----------



## Ruthie (Aug 25, 2009)

I like the working line. I prefer sable the darker the better, but I also like solid black. I like the look of the West German show lines with the rich red coloring.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Mostly west German/Belgian working lines and west German show lines. There are a few east German, DDR, Czech type dogs that I really like the look of, but I'm far less familiar with their temperaments compared to west German working lines.


----------



## Josiebear (Oct 16, 2006)

Hard to say. Josie is my first GSD and she's a East European working line, such a great pup to have!. 

Don't know much about west to even choose. But i like them all, i especially started liking the longer coated ones .


----------



## paladin (Oct 12, 2009)

My GSD is from working German and Czech bloodlines and I like his looks.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

American Show (good ones!) Black and Red would be my favorite!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

DDR, Czech and West German Showline are my favorites!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

German Shepherd Dog, Czech/Slovak Lines

What a stunning creature!!!


----------



## Kamahi (Feb 27, 2010)

Long Coat West German Showlines - Black and Red, and DDR - black sable.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

German Working Line.


----------



## jillian (Mar 5, 2010)

DDR & Czech are my favorite although each line has its' own unique qualities


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

That's a hard choice because truely I love all the lines. 

If I were to pick two, it would be German Showlines and DDR/Czech.


----------



## shadmuffin07 (Jun 6, 2011)

Czech, DDR, West German working and show lines-crosses between those too, not too fond of specialty american showlines


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Jessiewessie99 said:


> German Working Line.


I want to add to mine. West German Showline, DDR anc Czech.


----------

